# Thoughts?



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/707164/supreme-court-sets-date-for-violent-game-hearing.html

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Justice/2010/0426/Supreme-Court-to-take-up-sale-of-violent-video-games-to-minors

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/apr/27/business/la-fi-court-videos-20100427-39


http://www.videogamevoters.com/

Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

i think violent video games, especially halo and call of duty should be banned everywhere and for EVERYONE. they encourage violence and aren't healthy for the mind. besides, first person shotters suck


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> i think violent video games, especially halo and call of duty should be banned everywhere and for EVERYONE. they encourage violence and aren't healthy for the mind. besides, first person shotters suck


You're right, first person shotters do suck, but this isn't about them.

It's mainly about first person shooters and such games. 
How the hell do they encourage violence? Do they make you go out on the street and kill someone?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Same way Epic Yarn encourages knitting.


----------



## Micah (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't really like the idea of little kids playing violent games but that's just me.


----------



## Niya (Sep 14, 2010)

I think violence in video games is bad for the mind, but they shouldn't ban games with violence. It'll cause even more violence in the world, cuz peopl will go mad trying to bring the back. Plus, Halo and Modern Warfare are awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> I think violence in video games is bad for the mind, but they shouldn't ban games with violence. It'll cause even more violence in the world, cuz peopl will go mad trying to bring the back. Plus, Halo and Modern Warfare are awesome.


They wouldn't ban them forever, just restrict younger kids from getting them, and deciding what goes in the games, and putting stricter laws out there.

It's not about the matter of the younger kids getting them, it's the matter of the government dipping their grimy hands in video games, restricting content, and violating the first amendment. 

And it's the same thing as watching a violent movie, but people treat them differently. People treat games worse than movies.


----------



## David (Sep 14, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> i think violent video games, especially halo and call of duty should be banned everywhere and for EVERYONE. they encourage violence and aren't healthy for the mind. besides, first person shotters suck


When someone complains about Halo being violent, I know that they're one of those little kids who hasn't even touched another console outside of nintendo. 

Aren't healthy for the mind? What's healthy for the mind then? Jumping on mushroom shaped marshmallows, if anything, fps games are better for you because they require some skill and thinking, not just in the gameplay, but in the stories they offer as well.

First person shooters suck? Well that's a pretty ignorant thing to say.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a movie is just watching.  a video game is reacting.

movies would be more educational/learning, while video games would be simulating/training.

but then of course, you're comparing the two.

I think that parents not listening to the warning labels is the only real problem, and it always will be.  unless parents have a problem with the video game, there will be no solid excuse for them to not let their kids play it, and until they give a damn and watch them play the game, research it, or play the game with their kid, they won't know exactly what content is in the game.

same could be said for movies, except movies are watch-able, while games must be played. it takes effort beyond staying awake/keeping your eyes open.

i lol'd when austrailia banned left 4 dead 2, though.

on another note, this topic is as old as the internet.  the court case just hit F5 for internet watchdogs and political activists/lazy parents who want to act like they care about their kids.


----------



## Micah (Sep 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take jumping on mushroom shaped marshmallows over pretending to shoot someone in a video game any day.

And there are quite a few more game genres that take more skill and thinking that FPS's.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2010)

I honestly think that they should be restricted somewhat, but not as tightly as they are now. This is mainly caused by my anger at my inability to buy M games without an adult (which basically means *show to mom*, Mom: No.)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I honestly think that they should be restricted somewhat, but not as tightly as they are now. This is mainly caused by my anger at my inability to buy M games without an adult (which basically means *show to mom*, Mom: No.)


That's why you research and make clever lies. Or tell the truth, whatever. 

"Why this game M?

"Because there's some blood and one person drops the F-Bomb which can be removed using a setting."

"Oh. You're so truthful, I'm going to get you the game now."


----------



## David (Sep 14, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not pretending to shoot people, you're shooting computer controlled aliens, zombies, terrorists etc. 

Yes... rts'. 'bout it


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good idea.

My parents will let me get it as long as no sex in it, same for movies.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.avi

if you think rts' are the only games that are better than fps, then lol @ u.

Psychonaut is too lazy to write out a coherent argument on this matter


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 15, 2010)

the law that kids can't buy games over there age doesn't work

all they do is go in with their parents and their parents put their signature in

thats how they avoid it


----------



## Zombie (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> i think violent video games, especially halo and call of duty should be banned everywhere and for EVERYONE. they encourage violence and aren't healthy for the mind. besides, first person shotters suck


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 15, 2010)

I definitely think that the regulation of M-rated video games needs a lot of improving. Now, I may not like M-rated games myself, but I have nothing against them, and I certainly don't think that they should be downright banned. But they _do_ need to be restricted from children. It's unbelievable what I see everyday at work. Little kids, no older than 7 or 8, having their parents buy them these ultra violent games with adult themes and situations... It's ridiculous. And I can't do a damn thing about it, because as long as the parent has an ID, I have to sell it to them. The problem is that some parents just don't give a damn about what their children play, which is really unfortunate. These little kids are probably going home and calling people *****es and telling them to *censored.3.0* off on Xbox Live while shooting them in a violent rage. Not exactly the best lifestyle for a 7-year-old, don't you think? Just think of how these kids are going to turn out when they're older. No, I'm not saying that they're going to become thieves and murderers from the overly violent games. But being introduced to these kind of games at that young of an age certainly isn't going to affect them in a positive way. Maybe when they're at least in their teens it won't be so much of a concern, but even then it's still too young for a lot of people. That's why the 17+ age restriction should be enforced much better.


----------



## Pear (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a complete assault on the first amendment. Hey, Mr. Schwarzenegger, ever heard of this thing called freedom of the media?
If you don't want your kids playing violent games, don't buy them one. Wait, you gave your 7 your old a violent shooter, and his behavior changed? No *censored.2.0* Sherlock. 
On the other hand, parents need to make the ultimate decision. I can play most M games, I'm not violent, and I do very well in school. My parents knew they could trust me, whereas other parents knew they should wait until their kid is older.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> This is a complete assault on the first amendment. Hey, Mr. Schwarzenegger, ever heard of this thing called freedom of the media?
> If you don't want your kids playing violent games, don't buy them one. Wait, you gave your 7 your old a violent shooter, and his behavior changed? No *censored.2.0* Sherlock.
> On the other hand, parents need to make the ultimate decision. I can play most M games, I'm not violent, and I do very well in school. My parents knew they could trust me, whereas other parents knew they should wait until their kid is older.


This.

For me, it's not the point of the kids playing the M games (that's a different topic entirely), it's about our first amendment right being attacked... again by this current administration (I don't just mean in washington).


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 15, 2010)

You shouldn't be allowed to sell video games to kids if the video games aren't appropriate for them.

But if a parent wants to buy a kid a violent video game, that's their own choice, and as long as it clearly says on the box why the game got the rating, then I really don't give a *censored.3.0* what way the parents want to raise their kids.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 15, 2010)

*Cough* Places like GameStop already require for younger kids to have a parent who can consent for the kid to get a "M" rated games *Cough* We don't *censored.3.0*en need no ******** law for this. And its not the governments job for this its the parents job... They are the ones who need to be monitoring  their kids if they don't want to be playing certain video games or movies. All the parents who are wanting this law to take affect or just stupid ignorant parents who don't know how to take care of their own kids very well.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so there aren't any M rated games on the Nintendo consoles???


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I definitely think that the regulation of M-rated video games needs a lot of improving. Now, I may not like M-rated games myself, but I have nothing against them, and I certainly don't think that they should be downright banned. But they _do_ need to be restricted from children. It's unbelievable what I see everyday at work. Little kids, no older than 7 or 8, having their parents buy them these ultra violent games with adult themes and situations... It's ridiculous. And I can't do a damn thing about it, because as long as the parent has an ID, I have to sell it to them. The problem is that some parents just don't give a damn about what their children play, which is really unfortunate. These little kids are probably going home and calling people *****es and telling them to *censored.3.0* off on Xbox Live while shooting them in a violent rage. Not exactly the best lifestyle for a 7-year-old, don't you think? Just think of how these kids are going to turn out when they're older. No, I'm not saying that they're going to become thieves and murderers from the overly violent games. But being introduced to these kind of games at that young of an age certainly isn't going to affect them in a positive way. Maybe when they're at least in their teens it won't be so much of a concern, but even then it's still too young for a lot of people. That's why the 17+ age restriction should be enforced much better.


on the topic of you, tye, (since you sell them and all)  would you be able to simply state what the game's rating is and what the box says it is/was for to the parents, such as "You understand that your child would not be able to buy this game by himself, due to the (violence, blood & gore, language, sexual themes, comic mischief, etc) that is stated clearly on this box, correct?"

or would that just piss off the *censored.2.0*ty parents/get you in trouble?  i mean.. it's just stating what's on the box, and it's not like you're refusing to sell it to them or anything.


----------



## Micah (Sep 15, 2010)

I've seen Gamestop employees say stuff like that, and strongly try to persuade the parents not to buy ultra violent games with cussing and sex and drugs. The parents don't get made. They really could care less.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I've seen Gamestop employees say stuff like that, and strongly try to persuade the parents not to buy ultra violent games with cussing and sex and drugs. The parents don't get made. They really could care less.


in which case, it again falls onto the shoulders of the parents.

it would just be a way to make sure the parents know what they're giving their kids, instead of complaining about it, later.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, doing something like that could definitely piss off the customer. These parents know that the game is rated M, and they know that it contains adult content not suitable for children because I have to ask them for their ID and there's a big *censored.3.0*ing ESRB sign right above my register that explains the rating system. They just don't care. Trying to convince them otherwise is just going to piss them off and could possibly put my job on the line.

The prohibition of M-rated games from anyone under 17 needs to be enforced more like tobacco and alcohol are. Yes, minors still find ways to get ahold of tobacco and alcohol, but it's nowhere near as easy as it is to get M-rated games. If parent tries to purchase a pack of beer for their child and it's obvious, they're not going to get away with it. But when a parent goes to buy an M-rated game for their child, all they have to do is show their ID, even if it's obvious that they're buying it for their child, not themselves, and they can get it with no problem at all. It really pisses me off when a parent has their _kid_ hand me an M-rated game (that the kid is very obviously excited about, no less) and even pay for it with the _kid's_ gift card, and then they have the nerve to tell me that it's for _them_, the parent. And there's nothing I can do about it except give them the game.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't compare it to alcohol or tobacco.. but i do think that in younger kids (10 & under, possibly ~13/14 as well) shouldn't be able to play some M rated games.  others are rated M for other things, such as being creepy as hell or whatever, not so much violent & offensive/foul  mouthed.

but it's at the discretion of the parent i guess, same as alcohol/drinking to some extent.

it's just BS whenever those parents choose to *censored.4.0* and moan about their kids playing offensive games/learning foul language, when they should have paid more attention to begin with.

but eh.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 15, 2010)

Reminds me of this article.
http://kotaku.com/5214593/wrestling-video-game-blamed-for-childs-parachuting-death


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wrong! I have played a lot of non nintendo games, but not the rated M games.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how do you know that (last time editing, heh.) Halo sucks?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"In other words I'm just digging a deeper hole"


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mkay. Guess I was a bit off. Or way off. But very nice point.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said Halo sucks. I said all first person shooters suck. they are very violent, boring, and repetitive.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which FPS have you played?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none. they just look really boring and unoriginal. I like bright and colorful games like mario, animal crossing, and kirby.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really tell whether a game is good or bad by... Not even playing :/ Ever heard of the phrase "Don't judge a book by it's cover"?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that bs phrase is SO overused. I just dont like the look of it. when i play games i imagine mario, sonic, kirby...all the fun bight colored game characters....not ugly dark characters like master chief.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably overused because too many people are judging books by it's cover.

Please tell me your not a fanboy.

EDIT: You're* ACK


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah im kind of a fanboy. but I do like playing some other non nintendo games, especially little big planet because it's like mario. but yeah....nintendo is the best...facts prove it


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What facts?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nintendo has been around the longest and all its franchises are top in the best selling franchises list.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how to make the games colorful. Since you obviously like bright and colorful things, go take some shrooms and play an FPS. 

You sound like someone that grew up in a household where all the furniture is covered by plastic, the sharp edges have been cut off and rounded on anything wooden, and the knife cabinet is too tall for you - in other words, you're a protected, bubble child. 
And there's a reason why that phrase is so overused - because it's true. 
Just because you don't like the look of a game doesn't mean it's not good. From what I can tell, you're confined to Kirby, Mario, Sonic. Legend of Zelda typically doesn't have bright colors and is pretty violent. No Metroid for you. Even the 8-Bit/16-Bit OMG GUNZ! Never played an FPS in your life OMG! MORE GUNZ! 
The reason why some FPSs look unoriginal is because some are based off of real life events. 
My second guess, is that if you're a bubble boy, you're most likely homeschooled (Again, this is all basing this off of the fact you'd prefer colorful games over games with a hint of a storyline) and have never heard of any of the wars that this country has been through, so therefore, you wouldn't know what the games are based off of. Secondly, the reason why they look dark is because, if you haven't already noticed, war isn't a happy thing. When you walk into a battlefield, you don't ride in on unicorns into a field of daisies with a bright and shining sky with a rainbow over the field. 

I'm turning into David 

Also, that Nintendo's been around the longest is Bull*censored.2.0*. Sony and Sega was first. Then I think Microsoft. It wasn't until many failed attempts at other projects that Nintendo decided to enter the gaming industry.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zelda and metroid are different because they are made by nintendo. you can feel the love and creativity in them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea. I feel the love as I slice open ganadorf's chest, or stab my sword in his head.
Oodles and oodles of love.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thats not true, it's made by nintendo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? That made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatevers made by Nintendo is made with love. Because he says so.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right.

You're brutally murdering Ganondorf in the name of love bro.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

I lol'd at your thoughts, Mojo. I'm sorry, but it doesn't make sense. We're in the real world. Video games these days aren't about love, ponies, rainbows, or any of the lovey-dovey-happy-go-lucky stuff. In fact, it's about anything besides those things. I may not be a video game expert or a philospher like Freud, but c'mon dude. Face the music. Not everything in video games is happy. Halo, Modern Warfare, are the type of games that reflect our world right now. Killing, and chaos; wars and...other bad stuff. You don't see unicorns flying around war areas going, "C'mon guys! Peace is happiness! Spread rainbows! Be happy!" It's never been like that, and it probably won't ever be.

This has been an automated message. Press 1 to replay, or press 2 to face this fact. Thank you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 15, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> I lol'd at your thoughts, Mojo. I'm sorry, but it doesn't make sense. We're in the real world. Video games these days aren't about love, ponies, rainbows, or any of the lovey-dovey-happy-go-lucky stuff. In fact, it's about anything besides those things. I may not be a video game expert or a philospher like Fraud, but c'mon dude. Face the music. Not everything in video games is happy. Halo, Modern Warfare, are the type of games that reflect our world right now. Killing, and chaos; wars and...other bad stuff. You don't see unicorns flying around war areas going, "C'mon guys! Peace is happiness! Spread rainbows! Be happy!" It's never been like that, and it probably won't ever be.
> 
> This has been an automated message. Press 1 to replay, or press 2 to face this fact. Thank you.


Press 3 for spellcheck.

#Freud

But yeah, impending on our free speech, etc. I think I signed up for the petition they had going. But the main problem here is the parents obviously.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap. 

But still. Get it through your head, man.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 15, 2010)

"Violent games are unhealty for the mind" Dear lord how many times have I been told that...

It's just a game, if you're kid shoots someone pretending to play Call Of Duty, Grand Theft Auto , etc. You obviously didn't raise the little idiot right....


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's your problem little boy. Don't talk *censored.2.0* about games you've never played.


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unoriginal? you're the one playing the same rehashes over and over again.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what nintendo games are rehashes? You need to shut the *censored.3.0* up. if you hate animal crossing and nintendo so much, leave this site you *censored.8.3*! go to an xbox forum where people actually care


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you hurt his feelings, David


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 15, 2010)

David, FPS are one of the easiest and casual genres ever. It's just point and shoot.


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i signed up here I was a Nintendo kid. I know a bunch of people here so i still hang around in offtopic/gamers lounge. And LOL which games?? Have you not noticed that Zelda and Mario have a ridiculous amount of games in their franchise? No you probably haven't, because you've only been around for about 9 years (judging on the things you're saying) and haven't played half the games in the series you love.


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David, FPS are one of the easiest and casual genres ever. It's just point and shoot.


And Zelda is run and swing your sword, and mario is press forward and jump. See? I can be ignorant too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurrrrrr! they have a lot of games because they've been out for a really long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2010)

Mojo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There comes a point where a good video game developer will come up with something new, and let go of their old series. For example; Bungie letting go of Halo with Reach.


----------



## Pear (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They know they've reached the pinnacle of the series, and any more games would be cash cow rehashes. So they ended it on a good note.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, there.
zelda's fighting is run and swing, but a good majority of "bosses" and such require arrows, bombs, and whatever else i'm forgetting.
along with the whole puzzles and keys and *censored.2.0* aspect.

I've never played a halo game, but the majority of FPS games are, or dissolve into, mindless killing.  sure there are different strategies to take while killing/shooting, but the end result is usually always the same.
i love bioshock, and i love the mindless killing that is tf2, but you can't say that both zelda and fps are on the same level of difficulty/anything.

partially because, herp derp, they're different genres.

what you're doing is basically video game's equivalent of rap vs. rock, in that neither side will never always win/be better.

god this thread is *censored.2.0*ty.

and i love how no one but tye touched my posts.  lol @ this thread.

edit:  not saying zelda, mario, or any nintendo franchise is being beaten to a pulp like the proverbial horse, just talking about comparing the games/genre to that of an FPS.

sorry i didn't clarify that sooner/to begin with.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 15, 2010)

Anything that concerns politics is always a cause of heated debating here.

Typical.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not violence that people are freaking out over. It's the fact that there's warfare, modern violence, and mostly, blood.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 15 2010, 08:49:38 PM]Anything that concerns politics is always a cause of heated debating here.
> 
> Typical.


>implying it only does that here.

@ the quote nook brought up of BB's, it's the parents being *censored.2.0*ty parents, not what is in the game themselves.

it isn't the game's fault that the kid is playing them, it's the parents.  the game didn't force the kid to play it.  no matter what this joke of a bill does, kids will still play the games, and the same retards of parents will *censored.4.0* and moan about their kids playing games that aren't suitable for kids.

tl;dr, games are no longer for children only.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 15 2010, 08:52:23 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not even _that_. It's the fact that parent's aren't having enough control over their 5 year old kids that play these things.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.

it's that the parents don't care enough to take control and be a parent.

20-something year old, (at very least, hopefully) against a 5 year old.  unless there's some special circumstances, I'm going to say that a 20 year old should be able to outwit a 5 year old, even if they can't supervise them all the time.

like, i dunno, putting the game on top of a book shelf.  or not buying it for their 5 year old kid to begin with.

little *censored.2.0*'s should be playing with those mega-blocks or something like that, not vidya.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's basically what I meant, but you put a lot more detail into it. 

Whut.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except you said that the kids were playing them and that the parents had control, whereas i said that parents should be in enough control of their kids to not let a 5 year old get that game in the first place, ex: before they get/play them, not after.

whut.


----------



## Niya (Sep 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, same difference. I meant the same thing.

Whut.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never mentioned either of those games, so why is it relevant to the discussion?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David, FPS are one of the easiest and casual genres ever. It's just point and shoot.


WTF how would you even know that you dont play them O_O


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I definitely think that the regulation of M-rated video games needs a lot of improving. Now, I may not like M-rated games myself, but I have nothing against them, and I certainly don't think that they should be downright banned. But they _do_ need to be restricted from children. It's unbelievable what I see everyday at work. Little kids, no older than 7 or 8, having their parents buy them these ultra violent games with adult themes and situations... It's ridiculous. And I can't do a damn thing about it, because as long as the parent has an ID, I have to sell it to them. The problem is that some parents just don't give a damn about what their children play, which is really unfortunate. These little kids are probably going home and calling people *****es and telling them to *censored.3.0* off on Xbox Live while shooting them in a violent rage. Not exactly the best lifestyle for a 7-year-old, don't you think? Just think of how these kids are going to turn out when they're older. No, I'm not saying that they're going to become thieves and murderers from the overly violent games. But being introduced to these kind of games at that young of an age certainly isn't going to affect them in a positive way. Maybe when they're at least in their teens it won't be so much of a concern, but even then it's still too young for a lot of people. That's why the 17+ age restriction should be enforced much better.


You work in a game store

YOU ARE AWSEOME :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play all kinds of games. Why would you think I don't?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you only had a wii...


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're really bad at this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad at what?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 16, 2010)

my favorite genre is mario!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/YBAay9nPtOU

I'm sorry there is a lot of ignorance on all sides in this thread about simply genres.

My thoughts on this case though are skewed heavily in favor of free speech.  The way I see it, violent games don't cause violence in people, just that the more violent people are more likely to want to play violent games.  This can actually serve as an outlet for the violence, actually making them less violent.  In the same way something like going out for a  jog would help.

This certainly isn't about only FPS games either.  There was a time where even zelda games were "too violent" in the minds of some, these could be affected by the law as well.

Fact is, as a parent you have a say on what your kid plays.  They would be doing it in your house/apartment/whatever after all.  If you don't have the time to watch over your own children, then why do you even have children?


----------



## Pear (Sep 16, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/YBAay9nPtOU
> 
> I'm sorry there is a lot of ignorance on all sides in this thread about simply genres.
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding, we have a winner.

I honestly believe there is a humongous issue with society when it's illegal to buy a minor and M rated video game, but not to buy them an actual firearm.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 16, 2010)

They have a fine rule already.

No getting M rated games without an adult, whats wrong with that!? <_ <


----------



## Niya (Sep 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> They have a fine rule already.
> 
> No getting M rated games without an adult, whats wrong with that!? <_ <


Rebellious teenagers.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 16, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Teenagers = 13-17?


----------



## Niya (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 17, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> They have a fine rule already.
> 
> No getting M rated games without an adult, whats wrong with that!? <_ <


Because not all adults are responsible. Today, I sold Halo Reach to two little boys a mother of two little boys who couldn't have been a day over 7. >_>


----------



## Pear (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, have you ever actually played Halo? It's not bat at all, the only rated it it M because they knew marketing. If it was inaccessible to many people, they'd want it even more. It's rated M for Blood, and Violence. Call of Duty 3 was rated T for Blood, Language, and Violence.

http://www.commonsensemedia.org/game-reviews/halo-reach

Ignore the super conservative review in the beginning, look at the parent reviews in the comments section.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/H1cfp9-ojRw&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/H1cfp9-ojRw&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

How is it a bad game at all? There's barely any blood.


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, anyone can play Halo. Tye just hates it cause it has the M rating on it. Ignorant douche.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Totally agree with you, anyone can play Halo. Tye just hates it cause it has the M rating on it. Ignorant douche.


No, you are completely missing Tye's point. He doesn't like selling it to the parents who are clearly giving it to their underage child.
Sure, Halo isn't one of these ultra-violent games that are out there, but that isn't the point, it's that the underage child is going to be getting it. The rating system is there for a reason.

Name calling? Mhm, rated M indeed.


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still a clean enough game for anyone to play. If Tye actually knew about it then he wouldn't be complaining about selling it to the mother and the kid.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 17, 2010)

The system is fine, it's really a parents choice if they want to give kids violent games or not.
The same with alcohol and tobacco, really.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still don't get it, the game could be as mild or as violent as anything, but it's the fact the parent is just buying it for the underage child!
It's because it has that rating.


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do get it. You're saying the parent shouldn't be buying an underage kid an M rated game. Agreed. But with Halo, it's not really a big deal. That game isn't bad.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of whether or not it's as bad as other M-rated games, it's still not suitable for a 7-year-old. And AndyB is right about the point I'm trying to get across. It's the fact that the parent is buying an M-rated game for their kids in the first place.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

This is why this bill is a joke.

http://www.youtube.com/v/wBsxGepJGe0


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


david.

i don't think i've ever seen you back up your opinions with fact.

*censored.3.0*ing opinions, how do they work?

well, when someone has an opinion that they feel is correct, they usually find evidence that proves that their opinion is correct, as opposed to the person saying otherwise.  at this point, the opinion can be stated as fact, and is then to be dissected and disregarded by the opposition, in place of their own facts, and so on, until one of the two parties drops the ball, and is the "winner".

but who am i kidding, winning a "debate" on the internet?  pssh.

tl;dr, learn opinion vs fact, bro.


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts? Just play the damn game and you'll know what it's like. It's no worse than something like the Metroid Primes or Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even if i played the game, my opinion still wouldn't matter.

and I played Halo on PC once or twice at school about five years ago, and Halo 3 a bit when it was released with a friend.  I didn't really understand why it's so wildly popular, but then again, it was mainly just dicking around.

the esrb rated the game M due to blood, and realistic/detailed violence (since sci-fi isn't really realistic, yet)
the esrb rated metroid prime T, most likely due to the lack of realistic violence (by which i mainly mean blood, and that your enemies all either asplode into balls of light, or just disintegrate)
rating on the newer zeldas is T, IIRC (not counting the DS ones), for fantasy violence, and maybe for comic mischief.
the esrb rating is the only real fact that you can present when saying that a child should or shouldn't be allowed to have a game, your/my opinion means nothing.

the parents are the ones who must interpret the "facts" of the esrb rating system, and come to their own conclusion as to if the game is suitable for thier children.



let me reiterate for you david.

tl;dr, your, mine, or anyone elses opinion, bar parents, will mean nothing if all that they are based on is playing the game.

the facts are what is contained in the game, and how the game has been rated, not how you or anyone else thinks the game should be rated.

the only exception is the parents of the underage children, who ultimately make the decision, and make or break the ratings existence.


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frozen.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 17, 2010)

My aunt started being a parent with a  rule against toy guns for her son.  This rule made him only want one about 100% more... and even treated things that weren't "guns"as them, aka Sticks and tinker toys and whatnot.  By entirely restricting a  genre with rules like this, you only give it a  forbidden fruit angle.  It is part of why underage drinking happens, it is part of why illegal drugs still get sold. 

If a kid wants to play a rated M game, trust me, he will find a way once smart enough, and sometimes you don't have to be that smart at all...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> My aunt started being a parent with a  rule against toy guns for her son.  This rule made him only want one about 100% more... and even treated things that weren't "guns"as them, aka Sticks and tinker toys and whatnot.  By entirely restricting a  genre with rules like this, you only give it a  forbidden fruit angle.  It is part of why underage drinking happens, it is part of why illegal drugs still get sold.
> 
> If a kid wants to play a rated M game, trust me, he will find a way once smart enough, and sometimes you don't have to be that smart at all...


which is why parents are the only thing that can stop/enforce this.

kids have to have a parent to get it, and going to a friend's house who does have it = plan failed, but if everyone gave half a crap about their kids, they wouldn't be playing the games unless they felt it was acceptable for them to.

yes, making it forbidden is more or less putting it into a "do want" position, but that doesn't mean that the kid will get it, if the parents are smart enough.

but eh.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

Modern Warfare has taught me how to use a P-90 and how to Balistic knife a taliban. NO EDUCATION HMMMMMMMM?


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

god bless, David is such a fanboy, it's not even funny


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 17, 2010)

@Tye: There is no possible way to stop parents buying violent game for their kids.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

How about no one gives a damn on ratings and just plays the *censored.3.0*ing game? Enjoy life why dont ya.


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> How about no one gives a damn on ratings and just plays the *censored.3.0*ing game? Enjoy life why dont ya.


OK, I'll go out and rob a bank to enjoy my life.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

Its not like you'll actually rob a bank or steal a car. People are stupid but in order to mirror events in games you have to go full ******


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> How about no one gives a damn on ratings and just plays the *censored.3.0*ing game? Enjoy life why dont ya.


My 6-year-old brother is playing Halo, MW2, etc.

he just turned 6. hmmm

He's too scared to go upstairs at night to sleep now, he also lays games with zombies and crap :L


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

It's his fault then


----------



## Numner (Sep 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it appears violent games doesn't have negative outcomes.

Just Halo makes you mainstream enough to actually use the word "douche" as an insult.

B)


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Oraki51 said:
			
		

> It's his fault then


Are you serious? You can't be serious.

It's a 6-year-old's fault for having 4 other brothers that _make_ him play it?


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

The 6 year old shouldnt dive into peer presure


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Dang you're stupid. I'm sorry, but it's true.

Peer pressure? No. No, just stop, seriously, leave. Now.


----------



## Rawburt (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the system is fine as is.

 I wouldn't buy my little kid an M-rated game. But if it get's the parent's approval then it's parenting at fault there, not the system.


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Oraki51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said _make_ and that basically means they are forcing him to play.


----------

